# New Walmart Rescues



## TeenyTinyTofu (Feb 7, 2010)

My two new Walmart rescues I picked up the other day, hidden behind several cups of dead betta's. Both have medical issues going on, poor guys. They're currently in seperate 2.5 gallon hospital tanks, and once they're better, they'll be moved into a divided 10 gallon tank.

This is Jericho, who has some sort of lump, a swollen gill and he swims around with his mouth open. But he is so handsome!



















And Jericho's 2.5 gallon temporary hospital tank, that I've since added a couple more plants to.










And this is Joppa, who is extremely camera shy, and has some majorly clamped fins.










And this is Joppa's temporary 2.5 gallon hospital tank


----------



## peaches3221 (Jun 1, 2010)

Joppa is so pretty! and so is Jericho! poor guys. i hope they get better. both of mine are walmart rescues, too


----------



## nochoramet (Oct 2, 2009)

They're both so beautiful! Good for you for taking them home. I hope they heal up fast. I see you're going from the "T" trend to the "J" trend lol


----------



## TeenyTinyTofu (Feb 7, 2010)

Thanks guys! They seem to be feeling better, they're both active during the day and swimming around. Hopefully both of them make a full recovery. Jericho is very active, and Joppa is too, but his fins are still pretty clamped.


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

AWW!! They're very pretty!! I hope they heal up really fast.


----------



## Colibri (Sep 29, 2010)

Poop little guys... I had no idea WalMart sold bettas! Here in Mexico they don't sell any kind of live animals. I think that's great, I'm sure if they did they would have them in the worse conditions there could be.


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

Colibri said:


> Poop little guys... I had no idea WalMart sold bettas! Here in Mexico they don't sell any kind of live animals. I think that's great, I'm sure if they did they would have them in the worse conditions there could be.


 Not all Wal-marts sell them, only a few.


----------



## Fermin (Apr 18, 2010)

Awwww poor little things. Good for you for taking them in.


----------



## Kitty Whiskers (Sep 28, 2009)

I hope they make it. They sure are pretty in spite of being sick.


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

Both very pretty, though I love Joppa's coloring. Hope they get better soon


----------



## HilaryJo (Sep 23, 2010)

yeah walmarts here keep the poor bettas in AWFUL conditions...

i rescued my fish from walmart too and im wondering what u do to fix this lump and clamped fins?


----------



## FuulieQ (Jan 10, 2010)

I'm kind of concerned about that spot on Joppa - it looks almost like a fungus or infection. :C


----------



## bwilsonhill (May 25, 2011)

so obviously walmart doesnt take care of the betta fish....so how do they even become allowed to sell them?? thats where i got my betta from and they are kept in these little plastic containers.....and there were dead ones too!!! its so sad, good luck!!!


----------

